# Well gee, I think I'm on a roll...



## JoieDeViveRabbitry (Nov 24, 2009)

This past weekend my FA Jr. buck Leo, in my avatar, took BOS in show A at Waltham, MA and as if I wasn't happy enough with that he did Best Of Breed in show B on the same day and my little Jr white doe did BOS in show B! Against 18 other FA and 5 exhibtors my Jr. buck earned 4 legs and my 3 month old Jr. doe earned 1. 
 My first BOB or BOS's, I am still over the moon!
 See pics on my blog at: www.thejoiedevive.blogspot.com 


 I was up against some REALLY nice rabbits, I still cannot believe it, ESPECIALLY with Jr.s up against Sr.s!!!
 The judges were very impressed with my stock and all I keep hearing is about how clean my rabbits are.

 Everyone is now being plucked down as the show season is officially over for 2009 and much breeding is going on. I have one litter in the nest, another due on Thanksgiving day, another due on 12/15, and then two more doe's to breed.

 I did so well on Saturday that my husband has agreed that we can go to the huge Lebanon, PA show on 2/6 and 2/7 2010. 

 

 Okay brag over! LOL


----------



## taraann81 (Nov 24, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## JoieDeViveRabbitry (Nov 24, 2009)

Thank you, Thank you!! I am so tickled! I have wanted to be on this path for so long!


----------



## Goatzilla (Nov 24, 2009)

Congrats Jenna! Just wait till you win your first "Best In Show". If you think you're excited now, you may need medical attention after a BIS, lol. I won quite a few BIS's over the years, but I will NEVER forget the first one. It happened at a really big show and I did it with a Netherland Dwarf, way back when the judges never even considered the "little ones" for BIS.

One of these days, all the planets will align for you, and you will bring the "right" rabbit to the right show. The judge will pick the FA, and you will probably need someone else to drive home for ya'.


----------



## ()relics (Nov 24, 2009)

You are the breeder/showman you deserve the credit....I'm sure you will follow-up with equal or better results next year...After you have the chance to do some "selective breeding"...


----------



## Kooshie (Nov 24, 2009)

Congratulations!  You must have some great rabbits!


----------

